
Show: Chrome extension automatically generates an outline from long videos - DYZT
http://brieftube.com
======
iamjeff
Looks brilliant- see myself using this service in the future. By the way, now
that I remember, Facebook lets users jump to sections of videos that are
considered to best represent them a-la SoundCloud (I thought of this feature
when I read that show the wordcloud on your page wait, is this how this
works?) [0]. Really cool extension.

[0] Facebook Live video replays will highlight the best moments-
[https://www.engadget.com/2016/05/23/facebook-live-video-
reac...](https://www.engadget.com/2016/05/23/facebook-live-video-reaction-
timeline/)

Facebook Live lets you skip to the good part-
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/23/facebook-live-video-
engage...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/23/facebook-live-video-engagement-
graph/)

~~~
DYZT
Thanks! Will take a better look at these links. Do you have any use case where
you'd find brieftube to be useful?

